# Cheese is 1/2 way restocked



## driedstick (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, with my new smoker I had to try out it would do cold smoking. Had a good supply in the fridge and thought over the Christmas break would be a good time to do it. I will need to do more before it gets too warm out again, (and that will be here sooner than we know it). I was doing this in my new MES 30 

this is what I had in the fridge to do. 













IMG_20141228_101733274.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






Never did string cheese before so I thought I would give it a try also. 













IMG_20141228_102422645_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141228_103436984.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141228_103247164.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141228_103801702.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141228_103808190.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






Look at all them flavors 













IMG_20141228_104306589.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






Thought I would try Cherry this time around, I usually use Apple. 













IMG_20141228_105102578.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






amps going good. 













IMG_20141228_105143559.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






pull chip drawer out as I have read here on SMF to get better airflow. 













IMG_20141228_105309914.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






Good temp to start out with. 













IMG_20141228_110457387.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






This being a new smoker I had to open and take a peek. 













IMG_20141229_181556792.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






Good color 













IMG_20141230_184639745.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 31, 2014






All vac packed up with Lisa's bags 

I did two batches and they both went for about 3hrs.

Thanks for looking,

DS


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2014)

DS did you let them rest over night before vac sealing?


----------



## bear55 (Dec 31, 2014)

Now that's some cheese...


----------



## chef willie (Dec 31, 2014)

nice job....stocked for a while.....Willie


----------



## joopster (Dec 31, 2014)

tropics said:


> DS did you let them rest over night before vac sealing?


I always do.  And wipe off the condensation.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 31, 2014)

yes i let sit in the fridge for 2 days uncovered,, i did not wipe the condensation i let it dry on its own,,i think that helps with more flavour later on


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2014)

Now the easy part Waiting 3 weeks LOL


----------



## joopster (Dec 31, 2014)

Keystone? hahahaa.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice.................


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks great DS! I'd have a hard time getting 42 degrees today during a cold smoke, without lighting a basket of briquettes!!!!!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great DS! I'd have a hard time getting 42 degrees today during a cold smoke, without lighting a basket of briquettes!!!!!!!!


Yep DS I did this over the weekend a little warmer than now I think our high today is 28 and now is 11* Brrrrrrr

DS


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2015)

Joopster said:


> Keystone? hahahaa.


Poor mans beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks everyone can't wait till it's ready


----------



## driedstick (Feb 21, 2015)

I just opened the Garlic Chili Cheddar smoked cheese and I think that is the best I have every had great flavor and a little zip to it. I will be buying more of this

DS


----------



## b-one (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow nice stockpile! Nice color on there as well.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow! Great SELECTION. Gonna get a few more oz. myself. Keep the smoke goin'


----------



## driedstick (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, I just went a bought a ship load more this weekend, going to get it smoked before it starts getting warm. I will keep you posted 

DS


----------

